# **Your State's Stupid Game Regulations**



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Colorado has some stupid regs, but this is my favorite.

Hunters cannot hunt bear (that's "bear" not "bare" Don.lol.) with an over-the-counter with caps bear license in a regular rifle deer or elk season west of I-25 unless the hunter also has a deer or elk license for the same unit, season and method of take.

Great--- I'm in a limited license unit (84) and my chances on drawing a deer or elk license are small. But--- I can purchase an OTC w/caps bear license for the same unit (84). But--- I am not permitted to hunt bears with my legally purchased bear license in unit 84 because I don't have a deer or elk license for the same unit (84) and a deer or elk license cannot be purchased OTC for those seasons. :frusty:

CDOW must think all bear hunters, are deer and elk poachers, before they even leave their home for the hunt. Is that why bear hunters are forced to purchase the additional permits?. No--- once again it seems to be a money thing. Buy a bear permit for $44 and CDOW gets an extra $34 (deer) or $49 (elk) The extra tags are FREE MONEY to CDOW.

Over the seasons, I've questioned different bunny cops about this regulation. Heres a couple of my favorite answers from the protectors of wildlife.

bc#1- "Because it says so in the regulations."

bc#2- "If you accidently shoot a deer or elk while hunting bears, you'll have a license for it."

bc#3- "What"

bc#4- "Do the regs really say that."

Have a great time hunt'in this year folks.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy thats a good one Cat, so your area is draw only for deer, elk. I thought there were a few crazy things in our reg's. But that one takes the cake!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

We had a law similar to that back in the 70-80s but they have changed it now. The Navajo Rez still has a law that states you can buy a small game license, which includes coyotes, but you cannot hunt small game during a big game season unless you have a big game tag. Apparently mtn lion is considered big game , so with that it just about covers all year.Some of the Wardens will tell you as long as its just mtn lion season your OK, but on the Rez if the warden says no Seems he is the boss) he takes your gun if catght, thats why I dont go on the Rez anymore.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Utah is so desperate to get the coyotes killed that they pay $50 each for them. Problem is people are bringing coyotes in from Idaho, Colorado, Wyoming and especially Arizona and Neveda. Some people have even admitted it on public forums.

Now, if they really want to control coyotes in Utah why don't they open up night hunting?

Another state that has some ignorant laws is......................wait for it..................................California!!!! SURPRIZE!!!!!!....or not???? :teeth:

Years back you could hunt hogs all year, no license and no tags. There wasn't a bag limit either. After all, they are a non-native, destructive species that caused a lot of damage to wildlife habitat and private property. Hog hunting became so popular they decided you needed a licence. That worked well for the state, so they then decided that you had to have tags. Now (or at least the last time I checked) there was a limit of 5 tags. any wildlife biologist knows how fast hogs breed and expand their range. Sooner or later they will have to admit that the hogs out of control are a direct result of the greed of the state. Even at that, they are still going bankrupt!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

never liked the regs, myself on that Catcapper. Been applying for the Sept. hunt on bears, ya don't have to have a deer or elk license for that hunt. I always have one regardless because I hunt elk during archery season. Out of the last 5 years I've drawn the tag 4 times. Sept. is a fun time to hunt bears, often times I run into more bears than elk.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Another state that has some ignorant laws is......................wait for it..................................California!!!! SURPRIZE!!!!!!....or not???? :teeth:


Hey--- that's cheat'in adding California in here.lol. :naughty:

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ruger said:


> never liked the regs, myself on that Catcapper. Been applying for the Sept. hunt on bears, ya don't have to have a deer or elk license for that hunt. I always have one regardless because I hunt elk during archery season. Out of the last 5 years I've drawn the tag 4 times. Sept. is a fun time to hunt bears, often times I run into more bears than elk.


 Its the same deal over in this part of the state. I'll see 2/3 bears most every morning over on the big mountain in the oak brush thickets in archery season. Then the muzzleloader hunters hit the timber and most of the bears go on night duty.

The bear population in some areas of the state are get'in, or has been out of control--- kinda like Weasel's California hogs.The reason. More stupid regulations. The city folks voted in no spring season/no baits--- up goes the bear population--- and up goes the bear problems for us country folks. Another drawback of no spring season, is early Fall season hides are pretty much throw aways.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I haven't verified that this is still current here in Arizona but last I knew it was illegal to hunt camels here.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I haven't verified that this is still current here in Arizona but last I knew it was illegal to hunt camels here.....


Damn, there goes my camel toe mount! :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Cat, that reg goes hand-in-hand with the leg hold trap bans in this State. A bunch of tree hugging liberal city people got that passed us and the same with the bear hunting. These non hunting non conservation types need to stay out of our sport. Wonder how loud they would squeal if we got a law on the ballot to outlaw bicycle riding in a National Forest.......that would sure put the shoe on the other foot.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

**For Sale**​Arizona Camel Permit​Good for one, single hump, camel only.​Hunt may be guided or misguided,​but, chances are, you will need a guide.​Hunter must submit animals toe​for inspection, to any game official, within​ten days after harvest. Toe must be scantily​clad, in pristine condition and be accompanied​by signed and dated tag. Note: This hunt is​not recommended for the elderly, persons​with heart disease, or faint of heart.​


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just for everyones knowledge, there were camels in Arizona close to the White Tank Mountains back in the 70's !!! Course they were in pens, some guy was raising them. LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Forgot to mention that there is also a sub-note: Section B Article 7: Some toes have been marked with permanent ink or piercings. If these toes are taken, they must be turned in to the department for collection of scientific data. If a hunter turns in a camel toe (such as described above) the hunter will be issued an older, more defined toe as a replacement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Just for everyones knowledge, there were camels in Arizona close to the White Tank Mountains back in the 70's !!! Course they were in pens, some guy was raising them. LOL


There were camels in AZ at one time, they were imported to be used as transport for exploration of the desert southwest. When the Dept. of the Army was done with them some were turned loose.

There is a camel ranch in Yuma that raises camels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hi_Jolly


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What is the limit on the camel permits? lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh ya - North Dakota allows coyote hunting at night from December to the end of March, but you can't use any artificial light or any night vision.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> What is the limit on the camel permits? lol


I bet your wife knows the answer to that one !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I haven't verified that this is still current here in Arizona but last I knew it was illegal to hunt camels here.....


 it's still illegal as far as I know Don... it's also illegal to kill a Cobra!..here in Arizona...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Our hunting regs are setup pretty well by our DEC. But, this is NY so the politicians will surely mess it up eventually.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, how about this one. Here your hunting license is your "written permission" to hunt state trust land. You can not however, just go out and scout an area of state trust land that you have drawn a tag to hunt later, unless you carry a gun and hunt something else (or at least claim to) while scouting. Sense its only legal to be out there if your actually hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Or fishing !! carry a fishing pole.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I bet your wife knows the answer to that one !


Ya and I'm not going to ask her either. Might be dumb but I'm not stupid. lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is the stupid regulation from the North Dakota Fur Bearers new regulations. There were some of us that tried to get the regulation changed to at least allow a flashlight to see where you are going but as you can see, it never went through.

*Firearms at night* - Opens: November 24 - Closes: March 15

Coyote and fox (red and gray) may be hunted at any hour. Any person who engages in fox or coyote hunting from 30 minutes after sunset to 30 minutes before sunrise must hunt exclusively on foot and use a predator call. Use of spotlight or any other artificial light, night vision equipment, electronically enhanced light gathering optics or thermal imaging equipment for hunting or locating game is prohibited.

They must want the neighbors dog to get shot at when its out prowling at night. Go figure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

without a light at night I might shoot my hunting partner.............. :hunter01:


----------

